

Time-Lapse Twitter Visualization Shows America’s Moods - joubert
http://mashable.com/2010/07/21/twitter-moods-map/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
joemi
I mean no offense, but based on the folks I know using Twitter (at least here
in NYC), I'm not so sure that people on Twitter are good representations of
all of America.

------
LiveTheDream
The density-preserving map is somewhat hard to understand at first, and
reminds me of the cover of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Check out the
actual researchers' web page (at the bottom) for a conversion of the standard
"darker-is-denser" map to the density-preserved map:

<http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/amislove/twittermood/>

------
NathanKP
People in Florida seem to stay fairly happy, never actually reaching the red
at any point during the day. Perhaps it is because there are more retired
individuals, and less people in the workforce? It would be interesting to have
more data about the cause of the moods, or how the mood analysis is done, what
keywords were used, etc.

~~~
ktsmith
That would only make sense if the use of twitter was pretty equal across all
age groups. Given that most retires are probably not using Twitter it is
unlikely that the amount of retirees in Florida has an impact on the
visualization.

------
pedalpete
I'm very surprised that with the amount marketing and promotions stuff on
twitter, that the results haven't been skewed to the happy side of the scale.

Or is most of twitter really that negative? It appears to be mostly unhappy
with just a few brief spots of happiness each day. Is that really how most
people live?

------
aantix
Hmmm, does the data correlate with stock indexes?

